# Kenmore refrigerator motor out



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

don't know how much it would cost to fix but would guess [if it's not the sealed system] $200ish. call a LOCAL servicer. if you can tell him what it's doing/not doing he can probably give you ball park on price. pretty sure that $65 is just to come out then they add a diag fee $45??=110.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is not even worth it. Plus the government is giving money back if you purchase newer energy efficient appliances. It is better to spend the money, because the price of repair alone would out weigh the cost to replace.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

When you say motor, what are you talking about? Is it just sitting there dead? Have you solved the problem yet?


----------

